

Steve Jobs' 13 Most Inspiring Quotes - arms77
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/236526

======
PhantomGremlin
Horrible web page.

Currently the top article is "The 5 Traits of Entrepreneurs Famous for Making
All the Right Moves".

It's one of those infinite scroll pages, so presumably the Steve Jobs stuff
must be there somewhere. Just keep scrolling down and down and down. I gave
up. This is one of the stupidest websites I've ever seen.

It's so stupid that I wish my browser had an easy way to blackhole
www.entrepreneur.com so I'd never wind up there again, even by accident.

Morons.

